
Self-hosted GitHub-like solution - lucat1
https://github.com/lucat1/o2
======
lucat1
The aim of the project is to create a similar platform to github/gitea/gogs
while having a cohesive frontend which is fast and modern. The backend is
written entirely in go for speed, while on the frontend we have a react-based
web app. Everything is stuck together with a custom framework to have a
similar dev experience to nextjs.

